# Elephant Hunts Available



## ASG

Hi Gents,

Just to let you know that we have two elephant permits for this year.
$ 8500.00 each.
Both are mature bulls and this is a management hunt.

Please let me know if anyone is interested.:wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

R65000-00, Sure I will pay you from my piggy bank. I wish!!! Man I would love to do it but it is a bit steep for a person my age. Besides the wife will kill me as it will be R130000-00 for me as she gets what I spend. Any sponsors perhaps?


----------



## Tax Lawyer

That sounds awesome. :darkbeer:


----------



## INGOZI

I might have to start buying the bank manager heaps of biltong...

(Craig please remember to email me the guidelines as we discussed earlier)


----------



## daretobowhunt

*Bow ?*

Can they be hunted with bow? If so,will there be a bowhunting permit with this hunt.


----------



## Gerhard

daretobowhunt said:


> Can they be hunted with bow? If so,will there be a bowhunting permit with this hunt.


Good Question.

I would like to know as well.


----------



## ASG

Gerhard said:


> Good Question.
> 
> I would like to know as well.


Hi Gerhard,
Bowhunting of Elephant is no longer permitted in S.A and this management hunt will require a rifle with a minimum caliber of .458 
Mozambique and Zimbabwe are your best places to bowhunt elephants.
Zim is the more affordable option and Mozambique still has some good tuskers around. Especially in the far north.
Rassie took an 82lb elephant bull at Coutada 10 two years ago.


----------



## Gerhard

If I ever have the oppertunaty to hunt elephant my 500 Jeff should do the job.:wink:

Thanks for the info.

Gerhard


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Gerhard said:


> If I ever have the oppertunaty to hunt elephant my 500 Jeff should do the job.:wink:
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Gerhard


Windgat, maak ons maar jaloers....


----------



## Gerhard

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Windgat, maak ons maar jaloers....


Al wat ek nou het van my 500 Jeff is 'n lisensie en 'n loop wat nog na profiel gesny moet word. Maar ek sukkel my gat af om die regte Duitse swaar loop dimensies in die hande te kry.:wink:

Behoort teen volgende jaar die tyd alles aan mekaar gesit te kan he.

Kan nie wag nie.


----------



## daretobowhunt

What size are the Bulls?


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Craig,

Make it R8500-00 and you have a deal. LOL


----------



## Philip Moolman

*500 jeffrey*



Gerhard said:


> Al wat ek nou het van my 500 Jeff is 'n lisensie en 'n loop wat nog na profiel gesny moet word. Maar ek sukkel my gat af om die regte Duitse swaar loop dimensies in die hande te kry.:wink:
> 
> Behoort teen volgende jaar die tyd alles aan mekaar gesit te kan he.
> 
> Kan nie wag nie.


Gerhard,
Dis n parmantige kaliber vir die groot goeters wat jou wil seermaak.Ek het niks teen n .458 Win Mag nie ,maar verkies die 500,505 Gibbs,404 en 416 Rigby.Ek het n Walther loop in n 9,3x62 kal(Oberdorff aksie) wat baie akkuraat is.
Philip


----------



## ASG

The bulls are probably no more than 20 lbs per side.

We have to take them off before they make more little elephants.
Our elephants are now at the maximum sustainable number for the farm and they're naughty. We have to rebuild the bowhunting hides every year.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter

ASG said:


> Hi Gerhard,
> Bowhunting of Elephant is no longer permitted in S.A and this management hunt will require a rifle with a minimum caliber of .458
> Mozambique and Zimbabwe are your best places to bowhunt elephants.
> Zim is the more affordable option and Mozambique still has some good tuskers around. Especially in the far north.
> Rassie took an 82lb elephant bull at Coutada 10 two years ago.


is a .45-70 +P ammo with 635gr. bullets considered .458, or is it a minimum of .458 Win cal?


----------



## Gerhard

Boonie_Hunter said:


> is a .45-70 +P ammo with 635gr. bullets considered .458, or is it a minimum of .458 Win cal?


The 375 H&H is the minimum caliber in most African Countries for Big Game.

But its up to your Outfitter to recommend what caliber you should use.

I have seen 45-70 make one shot kills on Cape Buff but Elephant might be a whole new ball game.

my 2 cents:wink:


----------



## OutaAfrica

Gerhard said:


> The 375 H&H is the minimum caliber in most African Countries for Big Game.
> 
> But its up to your Outfitter to recommend what caliber you should use.
> 
> I have seen 45-70 make one shot kills on Cape Buff but Elephant might be a whole new ball game.
> 
> my 2 cents:wink:


I agree with you on that one I had seen videos wher a person with a 375 drop a Buffalo and elephant with one shot then there is the clips where a person with a 500 ne shoot 3- 4 shots to get it down it is all a matter of go to the range know your rifle make sure of your shot and Bob is your uncle.


----------



## Ken Moody

If these elephant are still available please email me at [email protected]. 

Ken Moody


----------



## Bayfield

I am trying my best to learn some Afrikaans before I go to South Africa again by the end of April, and it is really educational to try and read what you RSA guys are writing. Keep it flowing


----------



## Bushkey

Bayfield said:


> I am trying my best to learn some Afrikaans before I go to South Africa again by the end of April, and it is really educational to try and read what you RSA guys are writing. Keep it flowing


Goeie more. Hoeveel Afrikaans kan jy nou al praat? 

Where are you going to hunt when you are down here?


----------



## Bayfield

Bushkey said:


> Goeie more. Hoeveel Afrikaans kan jy nou al praat?
> 
> Where are you going to hunt when you are down here?


Baie dankie vir jou belang. Ek praat net taamlik.

I am in a learning stage, so please feel free to correct mistakes.

I will be hunting in Limpopo, close to Thabazimbi. The outfitter is Dries Visser Safaris. You have maybe heard of them. I have been there 3 times before, and I am very satisfied with their operation.


----------



## Bushkey

Bayfield said:


> Baie dankie vir jou belang. Ek praat net taamlik.
> 
> I am in a learning stage, so please feel free to correct mistakes.
> 
> I will be hunting in Limpopo, close to Thabazimbi. The outfitter is Dries Visser Safaris. You have maybe heard of them. I have been there 3 times before, and I am very satisfied with their operation.


Hi Bay. Dit klink goed genoeg. Sal jou kan verstaan as jy hier kom. Hoe leer jy Afrikaans?

Great stuff, I enjoy it if people take an interest in our language, it is a small and fairly young language if compared to other languages, and that makes it unique. 

Yes I know of Dries Visser never met him personally. I also live in the Limpopo province(Tzaneen). I believe I live in bowhunter paradise. I can virtually hunt in my backyard to say the least. My first bow kill was a Duiker about 100 meters from my house. The closest serious bowhunting operation is about 30 min drive from me so I am very fortunate to say the least.


----------



## Bayfield

Thanks for your comments, Bushkey. I purchased a teach yourself course from Amazone, a text book and two CD's. It is very basic, but very interesting. I find the pronounciation of "g" a little hard to master.


----------



## Karoojager

Bayfield said:


> Thanks for your comments, Bushkey. I purchased a teach yourself course from Amazone, a text book and two CD's. It is very basic, but very interesting. I find the pronounciation of "g" a little hard to master.


Welcome in the club Bayfield, I learn also from a book and CD afrikaans


----------



## PRIVATE RYAN

*Afrikaans*

This is great!

Two yanks studying Afrikaans.

The ggg is easy, just check out
old Achmeds the dead terrorists' antics
on Youtube on you are good to go!


----------



## Matatazela

Boonie_Hunter said:


> is a .45-70 +P ammo with 635gr. bullets considered .458, or is it a minimum of .458 Win cal?


I do not wish to stand in your way sir! I think it largely depends on bullet construction, and the velocity it can push. Think monolithic solids and you are on the right track. As far as legal requirement, one of the PH's will need to answer that.

Also just got this off Somchems site regarding monolitics and pressure:



> NOTE:
> 
> All monolithics due to their lower density than conventional lead cored bullets, will increase the pressure, due to the longer bearing surface, as well as the reduced combustion volume as a result of the longer projectile body.
> Note the higher V/C values on average compared to the conventional bullet designs.
> SBP - Somchem Ballistic Proof range have compensated well for these, but it is critical to start at the recommended start load.
> The cartridge overall length COL must be kept as long as possible, whenever possible all COL's during testing, were kept at the maximum recommended "factory" CIP specification. However this can be extended even longer for each individual weapon, depending on the three dimentions i.e magazine length, the freebore/leade dimention, or bullet ogive.
> NB!!! Minimum bullet to groove stand off clearance > 2mm.
> Because of the improved terminal ballistic behaviour of monolithic designs, the projectile mass can be reduced cmpared to conventional designs, to achieve similar performances.


----------

